# Switchback XT tuning??



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Sounds like you may be a little underspined. Should try the 7595's for those setups.


----------



## tmarch (Jun 7, 2002)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Sounds like you may be a little underspined. Should try the 7595's for those setups.


I agree, too many people are trying underspined arrows with these high performance bows.


----------



## herbeapuce (Nov 4, 2002)

In my case, a string loop got rid of the problem. I could never get perfect hole before no matter what I tried, and now it's perfect ( I'm not shooting a SB thought...), or you can try lowering the poundage see if it helps with an underspined problem..
good luck
herb.


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

*Underspined...*

I was thinking the same thing. They have picked up a couple of 75/95's and we plan on trying them out soon. 

BTW...they both shoot a loop.

Any other suggestions??


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Go do a group test*

Shoot them at 30yards and see how they group.

Not 100% sure why your tearing left but I shoot 55/75 all the time with my Switchaback. My arrows diffiantly group well.

I get way more consistancy and less torgue with an alternative grip. Shrewd or I shoot off the risor.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*I have the same issue*

with my new XT

I had to move my rest towards the riser more than I would like to get perfect holes.

I am shooting a 28" 5575 PH @ 73 lbs.

I still have plenty of room for my broadheads.

I had the same issue woth my origianl SB

I am using a TT shaky hunter.

arrows group great, so I am not too concerned.


----------



## dparsons (Jan 22, 2005)

*switch xt tuning*

Go two the mathews forum www.mathewsinc.com and look at the bow tuning forum .Vince71969 has a tuning guide for the switchbacks the problem seems two be with the idler wheel.


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

*Recent info...*



rodney482 said:


> with my new XT
> 
> I had to move my rest towards the riser more than I would like to get perfect holes.
> 
> ...


see attachment for info copied from here and Mathews site.
This should correct your problem and allow you to set up arrow 13/16ths from riser.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*My pro did that*



Rabbit said:


> see attachment for info copied from here and Mathews site.
> This should correct your problem and allow you to set up arrow 13/16ths from riser.


on my 05 Switchback, and after fixing the idler lean and checking all the measurments, I then shot it thorugh paper and it was terrible. we reset the bow to where it was when we started and it then shot perfect holes, but the rest had to be moved towards the riser quite a bit.


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

I have only briefly played with the XT but I have found the same thing -- the centershot location seems to be way too close to the riser -- it causes clearance issues. This is with a standard rest. If you set the centershot to 13/16" the arrow is obviously pointing toward the left (RH bow). And at this position is rips through paper with both 5575s and 7595s. Where the centershot position shot the best, you could not use a prong stlye rest because of fletching clearance issues. I was liking this bow until I saw this happen. I have not had a chance to actually try and fine tune this bow or the idler lean yet.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

RobVos said:


> I have only briefly played with the XT but I have found the same thing -- the centershot location seems to be way too close to the riser -- it causes clearance issues. This is with a standard rest. If you set the centershot to 13/16" the arrow is obviously pointing toward the left (RH bow). And at this position is rips through paper with both 5575s and 7595s. Where the centershot position shot the best, you could not use a prong stlye rest because of fletching clearance issues. I was liking this bow until I saw this happen.


i have mine set up at 11/16th from riser to center of shaft. and it shoots perfect.

goto mathews website and they will tell you it is a form/torque problem, which is funny because I have owned like 9 other mathews bows and it was not until I shot the 05 switchback that I ever had a right tear issue(LH).


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

I can garauntee that it is not a form/torque problem. I have tuned many a bow and can shoot just about anything with good form and without torque, even at improper draw lengths.

I have not yet adjusted the idler for the supposed necessary lean it requires.

This is not my bow, it is the shops demo, but I have not had the time to really get into it. SOmeone else initially set it up for people to shoot -- and the tune is terrible. There is another guy who recently got one and I am waiting for him to get it all squared up and see where his ends up -- if he can ever get his peep to settle down -- it keeps twisting and he has a lot of shots on the bow.

If Mathews knows these bows require a certain amount of idler lean to perform, they should ship them this way, as the vast majority of dealers do not spend that type of time fine tuning for a person who buys the bow. Sad thing is most guys buy the bows and out they go with them.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

If all is set up correctly on the XT and you are getting a left tear, you are underspined. The reference charts for GT arrows say at the DL you are at and the weight you are pulling you should be shooting 75/95. 55/75 will not cut it at that weight. Note; GT arrows are slightly underspined, always check there arrow tables to make sure!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Jeff K in IL said:


> If all is set up correctly on the XT and you are getting a left tear, you are underspined. The reference charts for GT arrows say at the DL you are at and the weight you are pulling you should be shooting 75/95. 55/75 will not cut it at that weight. Note; GT arrows are slightly underspined, always check there arrow tables to make sure!


according to the chart I should be ok with spine and I have the same issue.
28" 73lbs 5575 gt pro hunters...100gr. tip.....Trophy Taker...Right tear(LH)

move the arrow towards the riser and the tear goes away, I am at 11/16th to center of arrow from riser.
thats bareshaft at 4 yds and 10 yds....??????

But I agree the original poster was underspined with his setup.


----------



## timboj (Mar 9, 2004)

*Idler lean*

I, too, followed the recommended methods for adjusting idler lean. I must say that once I got my Switchback properly adjusted the following occurred:

1) Bullet holes through paper with a relatively wide range of arrows from underspined to overspined. (GT 5575, CX200, CX300, GT Series 22) Point weights of 75 and 100 on all arrows.

2) Broadheads impacted right on top of field points.

3) String (and peep) settled down rather quickly. No peep alignment issues after ~70 shots.

I've actually had 2 Switchbacks and found both rather easy to tune.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

timboj said:


> I, too, followed the recommended methods for adjusting idler lean. I must say that once I got my Switchback properly adjusted the following occurred:
> 
> 1) Bullet holes through paper with a relatively wide range of arrows from underspined to overspined. (GT 5575, CX200, CX300, GT Series 22) Point weights of 75 and 100 on all arrows.
> 
> ...


I had my Mathews pro set the idler on my 05 SB and it shot even worse. I think I will ship my new XT to crakers for a little visit. the $85 will be worth it.


----------



## Williamtell (Jan 28, 2003)

I also agree with your arrows being underspined, but mine also seems closer to the riser than usual. I'm using 7595's at 28.5 inches with 100 grain tips. At this time I have a 1/4" high by 1/4" left tear and until the replacement parts arrive for my rest, that's as good as it's going to get. My peep was rotating, but after I retied a new loop it seemed to settle. 
I also noticed my LX with a Muzzy ZE seemed to have the arrow close to the riser also. I just rotated the cock feather out to be sure of clearance. No probs. Good luck.


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

*tuning*

Try the procedure in my sig. The roller guard has a good bit to due with idler lean also.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Well here it is*

I spent all day playing with different arrows(spine) and tip weights and poundage of the bow. I could not get rid of the tear without having my arrow move towards the riser. It ended up only 1/2 from the riser to the center of the shaft. I also tried grip manipulation. ( I have never had a problem tuning a bow )

So here is what I did. I took a Whisker Biscuit off the shelf and took the Trophy taker off. I set my center shot at 13/16ths and the very first hole thorugh paper was perfect with a bare shaft, I then tried some gt 5575 with blazers, perfect hole, I then tried easton Axis with blazers perfect hole. and then some easton epics 400 with 4" duravanes with the same results. I shot through paper at 3,5,8 yds with great holes. 

Mathews Tech will be the first to tell you that the Fallaway rest can be tuned but they are harder to tune becuase they dont give the arrow the suport that it needs.

After I tuned the bow I shot it at 20 30 yds and it shot great groups, I sighted in with a 5575 Gold tip Prohunter, 100gr tips 27 3/4 long fletched with 3 blazers. the arrows fly great and my arrow is exactly 13/16th from the riser, which gave me alot more sight adjustment.



Posted - 12/13/2005 : 09:33:12 EST 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is from a Mathews tech at www.mathewsinc.com


Drop away rests will tune on any of our models including the SB and SB XT. It may require a little more work depending upon model. This can be do to string angles back to the nock of arrow being different and how the arrow will flex when coming off the bow on release. This is what will dictate center shot or may call for a different spined arrow. Just because a shooter has had his previous bow tune with a particular shaft does not mean that will hold true with any given model depending upon the bows geometry or the efficiency of the cam. Set ups can and may change do to model and draw lengths.
Drop away rests offer and give no or little support to arrow shaft ( which it designed to do ) upon release and center shot being in closer to riser with drop away is its way of dictating more stability and guidance. 
The 13/16 center shot that we list in our literature is pre drop away rest era which is a starting point for paper tuning. In most cases you will find center shot with a drop away rest to be inside from that number but not always. Arrow spine and shooters form has the most influence on this setting. 
Something else to keep in mind,( some may not want to hear ) is what we see here at Mathews, you cant imagine how many shooters are overbowed, by that I mean to long of a draw length which will unfluence severe hand torque and will create a paper tear which is almost impossible to get rid of no matter what the setting or the arrow spine you use.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Williamtell said:


> I also agree with your arrows being underspined, but mine also seems closer to the riser than usual. I'm using 7595's at 28.5 inches with 100 grain tips. At this time I have a 1/4" high by 1/4" left tear and until the replacement parts arrive for my rest, that's as good as it's going to get. My peep was rotating, but after I retied a new loop it seemed to settle.
> I also noticed my LX with a Muzzy ZE seemed to have the arrow close to the riser also. I just rotated the cock feather out to be sure of clearance. No probs. Good luck.


my tear was exactly the same except it was just the opposite because I shoot lefthanded. If I were you I would try a rest that does not fallaway, for me it was the Whisker Biscuit Deluxe...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

My Switchback tuned close to the riser with a Shrewd grip, and 13/16th's with the stock or Hartl grip on it. 

I repeated these results to make sure I was seeing what I was seeing.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Thats interesting*



sagecreek said:


> My Switchback tuned close to the riser with a Shrewd grip, and 13/16th's with the stock or Hartl grip on it.
> 
> I repeated these results to make sure I was seeing what I was seeing.


I have always disliked mathews grips(with the exception of the apex series) 

I might try a hartl....Thanks Sage


----------



## Williamtell (Jan 28, 2003)

The replacement parts came in for my Muzzy Zero Effect. It only took 4 shots to get a perfect bullet hole. It groups great, and I broke a couple nocks also. It is definately less than 13/16ths but more than a half inch. I have the cock feather rotated away from the riser. It's shooting outstanding!!:thumbs_up


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

rodney482 said:


> I have always disliked mathews grips(with the exception of the apex series)
> 
> I might try a hartl....Thanks Sage


Definately a lot thinner. But I recommend you get it a little more rounded on the back than the flat back Shrewd. JMO. It worked for me.


----------



## vodekz (Jan 17, 2003)

I use Loesh low slim grip. It works great.

Vodekz:thumbs_up


----------



## Bruce4 (Dec 2, 2005)

*sw*

I had about 6 weeks of the same issue with my 05 switchback, I finally cured it. I bought a Hoyt Protec. Tuned perfect. Didn't need a loop either. I despise loops for hunting, too hard to find in the heat of the moment. I had that SW to 2 different pro shops, neither one could cure it, and neither could I.


----------

